# NFL free agency



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2018)

What does everybody think so far? Broncos signing Keenum is the best move IMO. Im just glad I dont have to change my avatar for another couple of years &#128512;!


----------



## RonB (Mar 13, 2018)

What about the Viks getting Cousins?


----------



## Wdestate (Mar 13, 2018)

RonB said:


> What about the Viks getting Cousins?



This is big, Vikings real now, already went to nfc championship with keenum and he is pretty lack luster,


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 13, 2018)

Hurts me a Hawks fan. I see free agency as a mad scramble, with people overpaying for good players. But it then sets up the basis for future contracts... so I do find it interesting to watch. It's kinda like observing bst and the knife market haha


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2018)

I dunno, the Vikings spent like $25 mil less last season for top tier QB play, Im not really sure if adding that much salary to the position is worth it.


----------



## Wdestate (Mar 13, 2018)

Keenum was good at not turning the ball over but their offense was stagnant cus he has no arm, cousins is much better then keenum imo



labor of love said:


> I dunno, the Vikings spent like $25 mil less last season for top tier QB play, Im not really sure if adding that much salary to the position is worth it.


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2018)

I like Watkins to KC and really want Jordy to go to New England to make their wr group even more white.

Noms, have fun with 3 years of rebuild &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2018)

Cousins through 16 games: 64.3% comp, 4193 yards, 27 TDS, 13 ints.
Keenum through 14 games(started): 67.6% comp, 3547 yards, 22 TDS, 7 ints.

Im not sure what Keenums new contract looks like in Denver-but if hes making a lot less than cousins then Id rather him long term.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2018)

I really want Jordy in NOLA &#128512;


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 13, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Cousins through 16 games: 64.3% comp, 4193 yards, 27 TDS, 13 ints.
> Keenum through 14 games(started): 67.6% comp, 3547 yards, 22 TDS, 7 ints.
> 
> Im not sure what Keenums new contract looks like in Denver-but if hes making a lot less than cousins then Id rather him long term.


It's also hard to compare Washington's reciever/TE setup last year to the Vikings. So for Cousins to put up those numbers, without receivers, an O line, or even a running attack was pretty impressive to me


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2018)

Im sure playing in the dome helped Keenum quite abit.


----------



## Wdestate (Mar 13, 2018)

panda said:


> I like Watkins to KC and really want Jordy to go to New England to make their wr group even more white.
> 
> Noms, have fun with 3 years of rebuild &#129315;&#129315;




I also want to see this because I live in New England.. However you do realize Brandin cooks, Malcolm Mitchell, Philip Dorset, Kenny Britt all aren't white right? In fact now only hogan and Edelman are..


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 13, 2018)

panda said:


> I like Watkins to KC and really want Jordy to go to New England to make their wr group even more white.
> 
> Noms, have fun with 3 years of rebuild &#129315;&#129315;


Hey, we've been good with this core group for a while. It was bound to be dismantled eventually. I accept that the going might be tough for a bit, but I've never been a fair-weather fan anyways. There's a quote along the lines of; if you keep the players you are winning with forever... eventually those are going to be the players you start losing with. 
I'm just interested to see if this trade down draft picks/ picking up work in progress players continues to be a viable strategy.


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2018)

honestly i thought wilson should have gotten mvp, he was making magic happen with the worst offensive line in the league and no run game what so ever. my favorite player on that team is the linebacker posing as a safety, so last season was a bust. i hope he's healthy for this year.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 14, 2018)

panda said:


> honestly i thought wilson should have gotten mvp, he was making magic happen with the worst offensive line in the league and no run game what so ever. my favorite player on that team is the linebacker posing as a safety, so last season was a bust. i hope he's healthy for this year.


I'd have to agree with that. He made some totally impossible plays... and led us in rushing from the QB position, which is just stupid. Unfortunately Kam probabaly won't play next year, and might not ever play again. Which would be rather tragic [emoji20]


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2018)

Seattle trimmed the fat. But salary cap becomes difficult to manage once you have a franchise QB getting paid like one. Im happy the saints didnt pursue graham too hard. He should be a good fit in Green Bay where they only pass and he doesnt have to run block &#128512;


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2018)

graham is such a p*ssy, how can a dude that big be so soft..


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2018)

panda said:


> graham is such a p*ssy, how can a dude that big be so soft..



Hes a basketball player. Literally made an NFL career catching rebounds.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2018)

and we all know NBA is nothing but a buncha softies these days


----------



## Jville (Mar 14, 2018)

Sherman going to the niners is interesting and bennet leaving. The legion of boom is officially disbanded. Long live Sacksonville!!


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2018)

cards releasing their best player is a head scratcher for me..


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 15, 2018)

I still don't get why teams were salivating over Cousins, or even worse still throwing money at that gimp Sam Bradford.

Titans tying up that much cash on cornerbacks.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a feeling the Raiders will make big shockwaves this season.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 18, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I have a feeling the Raiders will make big shockwaves this season.



That division is pretty wide open.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 18, 2018)

labor of love said:


> That division is pretty wide open.


Plus they are long over due for a return to greatness.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 18, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Plus they are long over due for a return to greatness.



I still havent forgiven them for firing Hue Jackson. How do you feel about the Doug Martin signing?


----------



## panda (Mar 18, 2018)

raiders is my AFC team aka team #2 both my teams have sucked for so long....


----------



## labor of love (Mar 18, 2018)

panda said:


> raiders is my AFC team aka team #2 both my teams have sucked for so long....



Haha one of the Grudens has to show up.


----------



## Jville (Mar 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Haha one of the Grudens has to show up.



I really wish Gruden would of stayed in the booth. He will be missed, greatly!! My favorite announcer by far.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 25, 2018)

All the greats under center have had years with poor offensive lines. I'm a Hawks fan too hope they can get it together through free agency, draft, offence & defense to get talent around Wilson again. 

Was never a Cowboys fan, but I do like Troy Aikman's low key informative announcing style.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 25, 2018)

I really cant wait for the Ndamukong Suh sweepstakes to end. The saints are one of 3 teams bartering for this guy, and the Jets already rescinded their offer. Really hope we dont end up with him.


----------



## Jville (Mar 26, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I really cant wait for the Ndamukong Suh sweepstakes to end. The saints are one of 3 teams bartering for this guy, and the Jets already rescinded their offer. Really hope we dont end up with him.



He goes for big money, but has super talent. With that saints d, which was already good. That could be interesting. He hasnt won much, but he's been on the lions and dolphins so... And the lions d seemed to have missed him. Why dont you want him


----------



## labor of love (Mar 26, 2018)

Jville said:


> He goes for big money, but has super talent. With that saints d, which was already good. That could be interesting. He hasnt won much, but he's been on the lions and dolphins so... And the lions d seemed to have missed him. Why dont you want him



Im sorta a free agent pessimist. In recent years the saints have thrown a lot of money at seasoned veterans( Byrd, Spiller, Brandon Browner, coby fleener)...and a few more...all of which were busts.
His asking price is pretty high too.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 26, 2018)

Odell is on the trade block. This should be interesting.


----------



## Jville (Mar 26, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Im sorta a free agent pessimist. In recent years the saints have thrown a lot of money at seasoned veterans( Byrd, Spiller, Brandon Browner, coby fleener)...and a few more...all of which were busts.
> His asking price is pretty high too.



I can understand that. The jags pre- Shad Khan, the Wayne Weaver days, were the worst at throwing money to old vets and not getting any serious free agents. Some they throw money at who never did nothing. It used to pease me off. Now i get excited about free agency.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 26, 2018)

I love everything about the Jags right now. If you guys can get a dominant WR youll have a super bowl win soon.


Jville said:


> I can understand that. The jags pre- Shad Khan, the Wayne Weaver days, were the worst at throwing money to old vets and not getting any serious free agents. Some they throw money at who never did nothing. It used to pease me off. Now i get excited about free agency.


----------



## Jville (Mar 26, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I love everything about the Jags right now. If you guys can get a dominant WR youll have a super bowl win soon.



Totally agree about the dominant receiver. Robinson was looking good until he got hurt, so we will see what they do about that. I really hope they can put a superbowl together with this group, before some of these young buck defenders get torn up by contracts, free agency.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 26, 2018)

If Jax could land Odell...that would be something too. Fournette and Odell together (both LSU standouts).


----------



## Jville (Mar 26, 2018)

labor of love said:


> If Jax could land Odell...that would be something too. Fournette and Odell together (both LSU standouts).


Whaat!!! That would be something special! Hopefully, odel will live up to his potential. He seems to have hall of fame talent, but sometimes careers derail.


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2018)

saints should get odell, landry & jeremy hill together and have an LSU party


----------



## labor of love (Mar 26, 2018)

panda said:


> browns should get odell, landry & jeremy hill together and have an LSU party



Fixed that for you.


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2018)

nah i want browns to get pyror back and josh cribbs to be a kick returner coach.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 28, 2018)

NFL just passed a rule! No more dipping your helmet for the purpose of making contact. Anywhere from 15 yard penalty to game ejection. Some of your favorite tacklers are going to lose their endorsements with their poor performance.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm happy about the refinement of the catch rule, not sure how the helmet dipping rule is going to work out in the real world...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

Should just get rid of helmets all together honestly.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2018)

oh man, my boy vontaze burfict gonna get suspended for a year now..


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 28, 2018)

Let me know when it reaches full death sport levels. Spiked "pads", katanas, moats, alligators ect. Then I'll buy the full NFL PPV package


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> NFL just passed a rule! No more dipping your helmet for the purpose of making contact. Anywhere from 15 yard penalty to game ejection. Some of your favorite tacklers are going to lose their endorsements with their poor performance.



For real? What constitutes head dipping?


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Mar 29, 2018)

labor of love said:


> For real? What constitutes head dipping?


Basically lowering your head to make a tackle. I just struggle to see how this is going to be enforced fairly. You are going to have to dip your head even if you make a clean tackle with your shoulder. It's aimed at preventing injures like what happened to Shazier. Basically saying you can be penalized 15 yards and or ejected if you intentionally lower your head to make contact with any part of your helmet. Expanding from the previous "crown of the helmet" wording. 

I think it's basically just an attempt to say they are doing something to prevent concussions.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 29, 2018)

Bingo! In an attempt to avoid lawsuits they will pretend that they are taking steps too make changes.


----------



## Jville (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree you often dip your head place yourhead on the outside to drive a tackle. This whole thing is a hot mess. Its about as bad for football as steriods is for baseball


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 31, 2018)

As they begin to soften the game and the players I see a resurgence in boxing.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Apr 2, 2018)

MMA is already a huge draw. Boxing is a dying sport. Big name fighters will always get views but with so many different promotions, world title holders ect. It's hard to hold people's attention.


----------

